# Suche günstiges Hardtail Rahmengröße 40 cm



## Wurzelschrat (7. Juni 2013)

Salut an euch,

bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Hardtail für meinen Arbeitsweg (18km) und hoffe, dass Ihr mir helfen könnt, der Bikemarkt gibt nicht viel her im moment. 

Hätte vielleicht an ein ein Ghost Miss gedacht. 
Bin aber offen für Vorschläge.

Freue mich über eure Hilfe und zahlreiche Posts! 

Lieben Gruß sendet euch
Verena


----------



## geopard (7. Juni 2013)

Hi
http://www.gigabike.de/shopart/600012101/Rahmen/MTB-Hardtail/Robuster-Cycle-Concept-MTB-Rahmen.htm

günstig genug?

oder darf es etwas hochwetiger sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nevibikerin (7. Juni 2013)

was für eine Oberrohrlänge brauchst du denn? Ich habe einen Alu Rahmen (Oberrohre 54cm) zu verkaufen. Geeignet für Körpergroße ca.158cm bis ca. 166cm. Melde dich wenn er von der Größe passt dann gerne mehr Infos und Bilder.


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo Verena,

schau mal in meine Bikemarktanzeigen. 
Dort habe ich im Moment einen 15 Zoll Hardtail-Rahmen von VORTRIEB (Hausmarke Bikecomponents.de). 
Der Rahmen ist nagelneu, Farbe: schwarz (glänzend).

Hier mal die Maße:
Oberrohr (horizontal gemessen): 546 mm
Steuerrohr: 120 mm
Sitzrohr: 400 mm
Gewicht: 1422g (also noch schön leicht)


Preis ist natürlich verhandelbar und ich wäre froh, wenn ich das Teil mal loswerden würde, da ich unbedingt Platz brauche. Von daher geht da preislich auf alle Fälle was 

Bei Interesse einfach mal melden per PN oder über die Kaufanfrage der Anzeige....


----------



## at021971 (7. Juni 2013)

Cube HT-Rahmen für +/- 150 EUR beim Schliersee Radhaus. Da sind auch einige in 16"/40 cm dabei: http://www.schlierseer-radhaus.de/rahmen_start.htm#Hardtail


----------



## lucie (8. Juni 2013)

Dartmoor Hornet!!! Entweder Selbstaubau, wenn schon Teile vorhanden sind oder das Komplettbike.

Absolutes Spaßrad für viele Gelegenheiten.


----------



## 4mate (8. Juni 2013)

* 
Ghost Bikes Ghost Miss 1200, Größe S in Tour/Cross Country

http://www.ghost-bikes.com/bikes-2013/bike-detail/miss-1200/








*


----------

